

The Phantom Time Hypothesis (2011) - CatsoCatsoCatso
http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/place-london/plain/A85654957

======
hendler
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantom_time_hypothesis#Argumen...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantom_time_hypothesis#Arguments_against_the_hypothesis)

~~~
r721
Wow, I thought it was a pet theory of Fomenko [1] only.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Chronology_(Fomenko)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Chronology_\(Fomenko\))

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
This is what I was originally looking for when I found the Phantom Hypothesis
instead.

Thanks for the link.

------
simonblack
There is other history apart from European history. I see no confirmation from
Arabic, Russian or Chinese history which would certainly show a 'sudden jump'
over the years which were supposedly invented.

~~~
blinks
Grep the article for "If someone had changed the calendar, wouldn't anyone
else – say the Muslims? – have noticed?" \-- a paragraph which ends with:

"All these areas would require an enormous amount of research either to
validate or refute the theory, research that is unlikely to be undertaken by
anyone not interested in rewriting the timeline."

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
Though most probably incorrect, it remains an interesting idea.

io9 provides a good graphic showing the 'Phantom Time' and how it would affect
our current dates.

[http://io9.com/5801363/infographic-explains-the-phantom-
time...](http://io9.com/5801363/infographic-explains-the-phantom-time-
hypothesis-in-which-the-middle-ages-never-happened)

~~~
simias
I don't understand this infographic: what does the sine wave represent?

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
Time moving forward. The only reason I can see for it being a wave shape is to
more clearly mark each year. The years can be found at the highs and lows of
the wave.

If you ignore the shape and just think of it as a long multi-line spanning
timeline then it should make a little more sense.

